# Great Snapper run 6/18



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Fianlly got out on the water Saturday with my buddy Gene and his son on thier boat and me and 3 of my boys on mine and just had a blast. It was a bit bumpy and I lost my anchor , chain and 100' of anchor line but it was worth it and my fault for forgeting the reef anchor. Headed out to a spot I normaly have to my self but ended up sharing with another family but there were so many studs down there it did'nt matter. I had to take a break a few times , we got our limit quicly and did not harm a single fish or " Upgrade" our size after getting our aggregate. It did really piss me off to send the multiple Grouper and AJ's back to Davey Jones though. The pic of the Grouper does not do him justice, he was actually 12.6 lb's not too bad. Also got some nice king which made it fun after we bagged.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Bag we got too keep , gave the king away to in need people.*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice bag of fish and it's good to hear about ethical fishing practices!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice report all around.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job Dan .It's about Time:thumbup::thumbup: Was Beginning to think you were afraid of the Water!!!:whistling::whistling:


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice job we couldn't even get the limit sat fished about 8 army tanks only 4 keeper


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job with the donation..


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Turtle, How was the current for you on Sat? We were out on the edge and that was some of the worst current I have fished in this year. Did you notice the same thing and what depth were you fishing in?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bamagun said:


> Turtle, How was the current for you on Sat? We were out on the edge and that was some of the worst current I have fished in this year. Did you notice the same thing and what depth were you fishing in?


*Some of the worst current I've seen in years. We got anchored up fast but lost rope chain and line or most of it because I think the current pulled it way in. We were useing 6 oz eggs and they would be behind the boat as if we were trolling. They hit bottom but at a 50 degree angle.*

*As for the ethical prctices, I thank you for the comment and wish I could say the same of one of the whole 3 boats on this spot. We were for lack of a better word harrassed by a boat twice our size that apparentley could not set thier anchor and thought it was funny to circle our boat at 10' and 10kt's snagging our flat lines and "trying" to swamp us. Funny how some people are just jack asses but we had a great day in spite of thier efforts to run us off. Fact is I don't even know the name of the spot. I found it trolling about 6 years ago and have gone to it many times, this being the first I have ever had company on it, but you know it's a real big bottom and a crazy amount of fish with girth on it to share, why any one would douche out like that I have no idea and don't really care to be honest, I'm not getting run off by any one specialy if ( I'm ) the one anchored. If they had made one more pass thier bildge pump would have been working way too hard, and if I had thought of it as my wife said, I should have took a video of it and turned it into the Coast Gaurd. I certinly will next time.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Redfish said:


> Nice Job Dan .It's about Time:thumbup::thumbup: Was Beginning to think you were afraid of the Water!!!:whistling::whistling:


*Man I have'nt had anything worth posting in a while. All small or inshore fish that I really don't care for too much. I hope to break up the slow winter months when the Sheep come around the Garcon bridge this winter. I can't beleive I have fished here for 30+ years and did not know how good they were till last season.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Redfish said:


> Nice Job Dan .It's about Time:thumbup::thumbup: Was Beginning to think you were afraid of the Water!!!:whistling::whistling:


*Why can't I send you a PM Broham? I miss you up at Half Hitch. No **** !! just say'n that sounded pretty gay.*


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

how deep of water were you in?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Right at 95'.*


----------

